# rutting bucks...



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I was coming home on the train today lets just say it was from the north and got to see a nice 4x4 tending two does.... and a small forkhorn trying to invade... well the does started to take a few steps away from the oncoming train and the big guy with his nose down was right behind em when the lil guy tried to step in to have his own cuz come on there was two.... and that big guy wasnt gonna have any of it so he started to chase him away and took a few steps toward the forkhorn and started to chase him off realizing the does were getting a little further away.... so he turned his attention back to the closest one before she was right in front of him and the lil guy started to make his way back toward the ladies... only to get chased off again... this went on for about three more times before I couldnt see them anymore.... good thing is whatever you believe about the rut with the cold temps tonite and tomorrow and the however many days it is after the fullmoon now.... Im gonna love being out in the field in the morning.... good luck boys......... :beer:


----------

